# Ferris Mowers



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone using Ferris suspension Z turn mowers? Test drove one yesterday, rode like a Cadillac, but not sure the build is rigid enough to handle the joys of foreclosures for years to come.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a couple a few years back. Did everything we asked them to do. Definitely a commercial grade mower.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought the same thing, as they are smooth, these properties aren't exactly "manicured".... what threw me off was the aluminum spindles. Ended up buying a scag cheetah instead, also has some sort of suspension system better than just a seat


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

*Ferris*

I wish I had the joy of demoing units. All we have is JD here, well this was his birthplace. But I couldn't pass up the deals from JD. I bought a 930m with no down payment, 3 years no interest and deferred payments still January 16. Got to love that. 

Obviously this work is extra hard on equipment and I don't baby my equipment. The JD mower has seemed to loose power half way through the season. I definitely have cut some tall and thick grass at 5.5" with the mod- mulch on demand -closed. This has put strain on the engine, but allowed me to not leave clippings and turn a decent profit on my work. So I guess I'm going to trade it in for the Mac daddy 970r I believe it is. Again I wish I had more options here in by because I would love to test other mowers out.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Shouldn't be losing power just from working it a little. I'm the same way, I run my stuff 100 mph and I expect it to perform. If it doesn't it's gone. What kind of engine is failing? Sure it doesn't just need a valve adjustment? I switched to 31 hp Kaw and have not made one adjustment in 2 1/2 years. 60" finish cut at 15 mph. The replacement engine was only about $1600...well worth it.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Next time I buy new mower I`m going to try them. test drove 3200 with big block vanguard on it loved it. After talking to sales men I could have paid the same this mower as I did for my JD 930`s. I bought three new JD 930 in 2014. They are great on tall grass (bush hogs), but there ride like a log wagon. I got the suspension seat for what good it did. This last summer one of them start consuming oil, about 1/4 a quart a day. I took it to dealer and left it with for warranty work. They did a leak test and found it was consuming , but JD warranty fix was for me to use a heavier weight oil. I talk dealer mechanic he said he though it was leak threw the valves. To say I`m a little pissed is putting it light. I gave $9000 for each mower, told dealer if they didn`t repair the problem the next time I get new mower`s it would be JD. they said they understand, JD warranty wanting use heavier weight oil and just monitor it. Well I sell my mower s and buy new ever four years and I`m going to try Ferris next go around.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Grasshopper Diesel all the way....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Grasshopper Diesel all the way....


now that`s pretty cool. I tried that once with a ex mark and there grass catcher! dam thing keep clogging up. I run JD now . Anyone try there grass catchers?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> now that`s pretty cool. I tried that once with a ex mark and there grass catcher! dam thing keep clogging up. I run JD now . Anyone try there grass catchers?


I cut one direction at 4" and then bag the other direction at 2.5" Works great. 14" blower and an 8" tube. My blower turns the same way the deck does. I think Deere has a vertical blower. Vertical blowers don't work as well....


----------



## HappyGrass (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep, I have 2 of the 700's 
so far so good. I do have an old ex-mark pushing 9k hrs  Good ol' Mobil 1


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I just picked up a cyclone rake for leaf cleanups and lawn that look like the one above. I had done some research and everyone raves about it. My favorite part is the fabric bag that folds to take up almost no space on the trailer. I haven't used it yet, but I ran into a guy that said he has over 6 acres and only has to empty the bagger a few times before he's done with his entire property. He said that it chops it up to almost dust. I've also picked up some mulching blades to chop it up further, so we will see. My next project is figuring out how to dump my trailer using a winch instead of investing in a dump trailer.

http://www.cyclonerake.com/


----------

